# New type A models - how'd you name it?



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, i recently proposed slightly different names for the type A models, and then i kept on changing it, which caused a bit confusion

i think we should decide the naming system using the democratic way - public poll.


so yeah, how'd you name the type A cubes?

btw, "SV" stands for "sealed verson", not "super veloce" as in Lamborghini sports cars (thought you could interpret anyway you want )



The "NEW" names are rather confusing to me because they don't make any sense at all. the word "new" is usually used to described "retooled" cubes, and the "NEW type A III" is really but a completely seperate model from type A III. 

the type (X)-f is what C4U uses, and i think it's pretty good. but then they gets ignored easily. that's why i came up with the "SV" name. it's basically the improved verson of the "f" name. i think it'd work much better than the other ones.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 27, 2009)

The first ever type A = AI
The second one, = AII
etc etc.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> The first ever type A = AI
> The second one, = AII
> etc etc.





but what about the sealed verson?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 28, 2009)

Uhm... A VI?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2009)

Lets rename them completely, G,H,I,J,K,L.

So, the next cube in the series becomes the next letter.


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 28, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Lets rename them completely, G,H,I,J,K,L.
> 
> So, the next cube in the series becomes the next letter.



+1, But what happens when they run out of letters? AA, BB?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

the "NEW blablabla" names could be quite confusing in my opinion. i mean, the word "new" is normally used to described "retooled" cubes, and the "NEW type A III" is a completely seperate model from type A III.


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 28, 2009)

Its getting quiet frustrating when trying to find some good names for the new cubes. I wonder if we'll even be able to name all the different cubes available, because many chinese companies produce "new" cubes every second week.
Therefore I think it might be a good opportunity, to name the cubes after the company, which made it - just like you do it with cars.

For example Type F (II) would be Sheng En Firebird or sth. like that.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2009)

If we call this _"NEW type A III"_, will we call the next version _"NEW NEW type A III"_? I voted A III-f cause I think that's what cube4you calls it and I think they know what they're doing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Its getting quiet frustrating when trying to find some good names for the new cubes. I wonder if we'll even be able to name all the different cubes available, because many chinese companies produce "new" cubes every second week.
> Therefore I think it might be a good opportunity, to name the cubes after the company, which made it - just like you do it with cars.
> 
> For example Type F (II) would be Sheng En Firebird or sth. like that.



or you could just use my "SV" abbreviation


btw, this whole fuss is only because of the type A sealed series, we just doesn't know how to call the cubes with closed-in cubies. if it's just simply "Limited Edition" or "Special Edition" it'd be much easier.


----------



## Meep (Dec 28, 2009)

I would just point to or show a picture of it and go "This one."


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> If we call this _"NEW type A III"_, will we call the next version _"NEW NEW type A III"_? I voted A III-f cause I think that's what cube4you calls it and I think they know what they're doing.



actually, the "f" stands for "封"(fong) in chinese, which means "sealed". the english verson should be "Sealed Verson" or "SV"


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 29, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > Its getting quiet frustrating when trying to find some good names for the new cubes. I wonder if we'll even be able to name all the different cubes available, because many chinese companies produce "new" cubes every second week.
> ...



Yeah, but I was referring to the whole naming system! 

I think that some kind of "revolution" is needed, or soon noone will be able to differ the different kinds of cubes from each other.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2009)

I always wanted something named after me. Call one of the new ones the EDMUND DIY please.
kthxbai


----------



## Worker (Dec 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I always wanted something named after me. Call one of the new ones the EDMUND DIY please.
> kthxbai



+1


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 5, 2010)

BUMP

this poll have a closing date, so please vote on MY option quickly


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 5, 2010)

I like Greek letters... they're cool . Use them once you run out of English letters. Or better yet, use them even before that happens.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 5, 2010)

Type A will change name to Haiyan's cube.The new type of type A is desigened by me. It will be named as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan. Other type of type A will be name as Haiyan's cube(I-V).
Before the type A cube was famous in china.I took part in the design and test
work. Actrually I provide many proposal.
The designer(the boss) of type A and me designed a new type of cube.I provide many idea.He designed the cube according to my idea.We wish this cube can be the best cube of Type A. We will named it as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan
For the convenience of the cuber in the world to know the cube.We change the name of type A cube to Haiyan's cube.
I think everybody will get the new cube in 15 days or so.I am tesing the cube now.I wish I can use the cube desigened by myself to break the WR.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

We should give all the type a's a real name based on the description of the cube (With the exception of the Haiyan cube). For example, the type a2 (tabs) would be a combination of the chinese word for crispy and the chinese word for cube.
Anyone?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

脆立魔方 Crispy magic cube


----------



## Escher (Jan 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> We should give all the type a's a real name based on the description of the cube (With the exception of the Haiyan cube). For example, the type a2 (tabs) would be a combination of the chinese word for crispy and the chinese word for cube.
> Anyone?



I guess you didn't actually read what HaiYan wrote:

Every type A will now be called "HaiYan-I", "Haiyan-II" etc, apart from 'his' cube which will just be called "HaiYan".


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> I guess you didn't actually read what HaiYan wrote:
> 
> Every type A will now be called "HaiYan-I", "Haiyan-II" etc, apart from 'his' cube which will just be called "HaiYan".



I missed that, too. Where did he say so?


----------



## wk (Jan 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you didn't actually read what HaiYan wrote:
> ...






Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Type A will change name to Haiyan's cube.The new type of type A is desigened by me. It will be named as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan. *Other type of type A will be name as Haiyan's cube(I-V).*
> Before the type A cube was famous in china.I took part in the design and test
> work. Actrually I provide many proposal.
> The designer(the boss) of type A and me designed a new type of cube.I provide many idea.He designed the cube according to my idea.We wish this cube can be the best cube of Type A. We will named it as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan
> ...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2010)

today he told me in private message that only that particular model will be called Haiyan. 


gosh guys, why don't you just simply read the mf8 forum? they have much clearer infos on there.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > We should give all the type a's a real name based on the description of the cube (With the exception of the Haiyan cube). For example, the type a2 (tabs) would be a combination of the chinese word for crispy and the chinese word for cube.
> ...



:fp:fp:fp

fail.



> 本来都想叫海燕的，现在厂家有了新想法。我设计的那款叫海燕，其他的名字正在考虑中！



he said that calling all other cubes "Haiyan" is long before he posted here, and now the boss decided that they'd only call that one "Haiyan"


----------



## Escher (Jan 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I don't see how taking this sentence and believing it to be true



Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Type A will change name to Haiyan's cube.The new type of type A is desigened by me. It will be named as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan. *Other type of type A will be name as Haiyan's cube(I-V).*



makes me an epic fail >_>


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



it's him who told me this. it's just his english being not as good as ours that causes the misunderstanding. the names are still type A or Guojia.


----------



## rookie (Jan 6, 2010)

dan, you're not making this clearer. also, according to the poll new type a iii wins. so by your rules, we're calling "fully sealed guo jia ver.3" the "new type a iii."


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

just a reminder that the poll will end next week. please vote if you haven't


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jan 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> gosh guys, why don't you just simply read the mf8 forum? they have much clearer infos on there.



I can't read Chinese and google translate barely makes any sense at all.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 18, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> Its getting quiet frustrating when trying to find some good names for the new cubes. I wonder if we'll even be able to name all the different cubes available, because many chinese companies produce "new" cubes every second week.
> Therefore I think it might be a good opportunity, to name the cubes after the company, which made it - just like you do it with cars.
> 
> For example Type F (II) would be Sheng En Firebird or sth. like that.



well i think "SV" would sound very cool. Lamborghini uses it.


----------

